# Ford 1910 Electrical



## Madjak (May 29, 2017)

Have a Ford 1910 diesel, went to use yesterday and acted like battery was dead. Tried to charge the battery, did no good, put in a brand new battery, still acts as if the battery is dead (new battery reads 12.80 volts). Instrument panel lights are very dim, glow plug indicator does not heat up, starter will not even click. Would greatly appreciate any suggestions on potential cause of the problem. Many thanks.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to Tractor Forum.
Have you clean/check terminal connects?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Madjak, welcome to the forum.

Probably a bad ground connection. Possibly an internally corroded battery cable.


----------



## Madjak (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome and the replies. I assume that Thomas is talking about the ignition switch connections???? Sixbales, the battery cables are relatively new, don't suspect them as the problem. Thanks much for the suggestions.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It could be the key switch, all functions go through it.


----------



## Madjak (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for those ideas, I'll check them out. Keep 'em coming' if anything else comes to mind.


----------



## Madjak (May 29, 2017)

Thanks again for all the help with my Ford 1910 fellas. Turns out I got a defective battery off the shelf, returned it for a good one and we're starting just fine. I did potentially discover why the original battery died, when I installed the new battery I checked the charging system output and am getting 17.60 volts, way over the spec'd 14.2. Now checking out the voltage regulator and alternator. Does anyone out there have a 1910 with a fuse panel cover with a good decal showing which fuse is for which circuit? My tractor is missing this cover. If someone has one, could you post a picture or perhaps send it to me via email?
Thanks all for your courtesy and help.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

On the guess that Ford 1910 and New Holland 1910 may be the same tractor- here is Messicks parts diagram links for NH 1910. The wiring harness layout might tell you what is what. 
http://www.messicks.com/nh/54190


----------



## 540milotalon (Dec 31, 2014)

A few years ago my 1910 boiled the battery. The stealership quoted right at $800.00 for rebuilt alternator and regulattor. I converted it to a GM Delco with a lifetime warranty from the parts place for under $100. Including new bracket, belt and alternator.


----------



## Madjak (May 29, 2017)

Many thanks tcreeley and 540milotalon for the help.


----------



## Madjak (May 29, 2017)

540milotalon, any chance you could provide details on the GM alternator conversion you did to your 1910? Would assume that you just removed the voltage regulator, did you have to jump any of those wires together in that connector? Still fighting with my 1910, received aftermarket alternator and voltage regulator, but when installed the idiot lights do not work correctly and the system does not charge. It would make me pull my hair out if I had any.
Many thanks for any help.


----------

